

Show HN: Golang Angular Video Tutorials - jakestl
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLXbwrYvH4U89KwOnk79AA8j-s2nmDbWDk

======
jakestl
OP and creator here. Any feedback is welcome.

